# UML-Diagramm (nachhinein)



## Guest (21. Mrz 2008)

Guten Tag Javaengel

Ich möchte gerne im nachhinein ein UML-Diagramm erstellen. Nun arbeite ich mit Eclipse und habe keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen soll. Brauche ich ein Plugin? Habe ich eventuell das benötige Plugin? Wo muss ich drauf klinken?

Frage was hat es mit dem SourceFolder auf sich??


----------



## Guest (21. Mrz 2008)

Nun bin ich im richtigen Forum.


----------



## MarcoGomez (21. Mrz 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun bin ich im richtigen Forum.



Ja, nur ist hier nix los.

Nimm Eclipse UML
http://www.omondo.de/
damit kannst echt viel machen, macht auch richtig Spaß mit dem Tool zu arbeiten. Außerdme ist es kostenlos. Ist ein Plug-In für Eclipse.


----------



## Guest (21. Mrz 2008)

Danke erstmal, schön das doch jemand da ist.

Nun habe ich das Programm. Aber wie erzeuge ich im nachhinein UML Diagramme? Am besten mit den dafür vorgesehenen Verbindungen...


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2008)

Omondo ist IMO tot. Der verantwortliche Chefentwickler hat jetzt seine eigene Firma und eUML veröffentlicht:
http://www.soyatec.com/euml2/


----------

